

First page of Infinite Jest posted on Y Answers, gets negative feedback - jarin
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100628222722AAdLf0q

======
jarin
This reminded me of something that happened to me the other night: a friend
handed me what looked like a rum and coke (but was actually a Trappist beer)
and said "try this".

My first reaction was one of revulsion, because my brain was expecting a mixed
drink. After he told me it was beer, I tasted it again and found it very
enjoyable.

Funny how expectations can completely alter your experience.

